# [nsfw] looking to com



## lilfloofboof (Nov 28, 2020)

Looking for someone willing to do a long term commission. Where I pay for section by section till the story feels done. 

The basic premise starts with a couple. One day the girlfriend finds out her boyfriend is secretly a trans furry. Weeks go by a mysterious shop pops up overnight. She buys a relic from an ancient civilization. It has incredible power wanting to make her boyfriend happy she uses it to turn him into what he wants to be. the power of the artifact slowly tempts her to use it more and more. She is slowly corrupted to using the power however she likes.

Feel free to dm me if you are interested.


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 28, 2020)

I currently have commissions open, although I’m not accepting anything beyond 10,000 words. I’m sure we could agree to something, although since it would be written in sections (separate commissions, I guess?), the final cost might end up being pretty big. It’d also take ages to finish.


----------



## lilfloofboof (Nov 28, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> I currently have commissions open, although I’m not accepting anything beyond 10,000 words. I’m sure we could agree to something, although since it would be written in sections (separate commissions, I guess?), the final cost might end up being pretty big. It’d also take ages to finish.


well im looking for people who will be open a lot im not sure if you can do that a lot. i know it will get to be expensive but its a lot easier to pay for a section at a time than try and do a huge com. even if it does take ages to finish as long as the sections I get are enjoyable its worth it


----------



## YangireZombie (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm interested


----------



## fernshiine (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm interested but I really need to set up my writing com prices before I accept anything lol


----------



## fernshiine (Nov 30, 2020)

Do you offer DA points? 

Also, I used your description anonymously as a good example of how to describe what you want when commissioning a writer, if that's alright XD


----------



## lilfloofboof (Nov 30, 2020)

LuckyClownLiu said:


> I'm interested


What are your prices and do you have any examples?


----------



## lilfloofboof (Nov 30, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> I'm interested but I really need to set up my writing com prices before I accept anything lol





fernshiine said:


> Do you offer DA points?
> 
> Also, I used your description anonymously as a good example of how to describe what you want when commissioning a writer, if that's alright XD


Well of course normally writers already have a set price for things. No, I do not I don't even go on deviant art. Also sure that's fine I did my best to make what I wanted as clear as possible. it makes me happy someone liked it


----------



## YangireZombie (Nov 30, 2020)

lilfloofboof said:


> What are your prices and do you have any examples?


Yes and yes









						Writing Commission
					

Good day/afternoon/night/or even morning all, I have been writing stories the moment I was able to watch movies and television. Truly is a hobby of mine to come up with stories off the top of my head but I also have a knack for making interesting stories. For the past four years I have been work...




					docs.google.com


----------



## lilfloofboof (Nov 30, 2020)

LuckyClownLiu said:


> Yes and yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that you have transformation in one of your wonts. sense this is going to be a transformation focused story I don't think you will fit what I am looking for.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 1, 2020)

lilfloofboof said:


> Well of course normally writers already have a set price for things. No, I do not I don't even go on deviant art. Also sure that's fine I did my best to make what I wanted as clear as possible. it makes me happy someone liked it


I can only do for DA points at the moment since my bank account isn't set up, so I'm sorry but I can't take this com. Best of luck though!


----------

